# A couple of Corvettes



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are a couple Corvettes. One of them I got in the deal I just did and the other I already had. I believe I have about three or four more of them (bikes) to include at least one with a two speed. v/r Shawn


----------



## Rookie (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow that is a nice one! sweet rides btw


----------



## mruiz (Jul 12, 2010)

Shawn
Did you get and extra rear wheel 3 speed? I need one to complete a corvette.
 Mitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mitch,
     Once I return from business at the end of the month I will be sorting a trailer full of parts. If I find anything I'll let you know. v/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Jul 12, 2010)

I will really be appriciating it if you will.
 Thank you Shawn


----------

